

Vim novice tutorial videos - roryokane
http://www.derekwyatt.org/vim/vim-tutorial-videos/vim-novice-tutorial-videos/

======
roryokane
This is the novice tutorial page, but the table of contents
[http://www.derekwyatt.org/vim/vim-tutorial-
videos/](http://www.derekwyatt.org/vim/vim-tutorial-videos/) also links to
intermediate and advanced tutorials, and plugin showcase videos.

